#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Посвящение Авалокитешвары у ЕСВ Сакья Тризина

## Святослав

Добрый день, уважаемые практики буддизма! Здесь есть те, кто был на Учении ЕСВ? Сложилась такая проблема - немного забыл последовательность визуализации Авалокитешвары: кто помнит эту последовательность и у кого есть время - не напомните в л.с.? Буду благодарен!!!

----------


## Маша_ла

Пожалуйста, по всем вопросам, связанным с практикой любых учений, полученных от ЕС Сакья Тризина, обращайтесь к Сергею - организатору приезда Святейшества, у которого есть все тексты практик, которые даровал ЕС Сакья Тризин. Обратиться к Сереже можно по имейлу: sakyaserg собака mail.ru

Спасибо!

Еще будет Сакья Центр в Мск и сайт, но пока что Сергей все вышлет по почте. Вот  :Smilie:

----------


## Святослав

Благодарю!!

----------

